# Separation anxiety...the beginning...



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

hi on top of getting more fearful our little bisquit starts panicking when we leave...

no amount of food, toys will cheer her up when she knows humans are leaving

yesterday she was very bad. sitting in her bed shaking!

we only left for an hour to do some shopping, but leaving her home was terrible.

she used to stay home before with no big issues, was sleeping for most of the time (we have a camera)

no massive cryings in a past at all...now she is 11months and suddenly understands more and definitely doesn't likes it.

we have started, leaving for 5min and going back technique, but as l said yesterday when l came back in, sat on a sofa, she was sitting next to me licking her lips, panting and even started shaking!

we are now looking at pet-calming remedies. some have 4* on amazon so must help...right...? pet-rescue and some other natural calming drops (just order those)

its really heartbreaking BUT she needs to learn to stay home alone sometimes:ahhhhh:


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

We have a similar issue with Molly. But she is ok if we leave her at home (she has Callie to keep her company) But last summer she started barking like crazy if we left her and Callie in our camper, even for a few minutes. Why, after 2 previous camping seasons she started that, we don't know. We are going to try a thunder coat and Trazadone next year. One thing be careful of - that the vet doesn't prescribe a strong tranquilizer.
When we were on vacation it got so bad we went to a vet where we were camping to get something to calm them. Just to see the effects I gave it to Molly while we were there - thank God! It made her unsteady, like drunk, but she still tried to jump on and off furniture and up the stairs. Had we left her alone with that dosage we would have found her with a broken leg or neck. I threw the pills away. Trazadone is much milder and I know it won't hurt Molly as she was prescribed it when she had a false pregnancy and it calmed her without doping her to unsteadiness.


----------



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

yes l am careful about drugs we will use natural ones first, they take longer to have effect...but l am not feeding her organic diet just to poison her with drugs :ahhhhh: heheh 

its just really heartbreaking to see her so stressed.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

you could try "Rescue Remedy"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla said:


> you could try "Rescue Remedy"


I have had very good results out of Rescue Remedy for noise anxiety and the like. One question I have for the OP is whether they have generally made a big deal out of leaving this pup? One thing we never do is announce that we are leaving and we have no worries when we do. Make sure leaving and even also arriving isn't a big deal to your dog. About the only clue my dogs have that I am disappearing is that I give them treat dispensing toys a few minutes before I go. They barely look up to take notice when the door closes.


----------



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> About the only clue my dogs have that I am disappearing is that I give them treat dispensing toys a few minutes before I go. They barely look up to take notice when the door closes.


we have tried kong. she normally loves it. but not when we are leaving. when she senses that we might go, she just stares at us all the time. not interested in treats / kongs 

sometimes we come back and the kong is untouched on her bed... doesnt really work as a distraction


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

When you are home, try making some alone time for her. Give her kongs and good stuff not just when you're leaving, but also during relaxing time, to encourage her to have some time by herself. You can also try leaving the TV or a radio on low when you leave, that used to help my anxious cocker. It makes it seem more like you just went to take the trash out, or went outside for a brief moment, but are still home. Noises normal to you being home can help with anxiety.


----------



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

thank you... 

we are already doing that. radio always on when we leave. and she gets kong anytime really so its not a sign of us leaving 

she is just damn clever girl and thats is not helping us or her at the moment :Cry:

tomorrow is another day. l will prepare to leave 30min before actual departure. sit on sofa. chill out. just pretend lm not leaving.

will continue with the 5 min out and back system...


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Try reading some Patricia McConnell, who writes about anxiety disorders in clients' and her own dogs. I use trazodone and alprazolam for my beagle-X, for what began as noise phobia and is now more generalized fear (loud trucks, light reflecting off of walls, any precursor to a storm such as overcast sky or dropping barometric pressure). McConnell talks about how a human's anticipation of the dog's fear can, perhaps, induce it.

I, too, was concerned about dulling my dog's senses with drugs. Tried many non-prescriptive options first (thunder shirt, rescue remedy, DAP collars and sprays, and 'natural' treatments such as Chinese botanicals). I still include some of these. Above all, I strive to remain calm even when I know one of my dog's stressors is about to occur (New Years Eve fireworks!).

Good luck. It is truly heart rending to witness such fear in one we love and who trusts us with their life.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Hmmm... 
Does she get a lot of physical exercise before you leave? A tired dog is a happy dog a lot more often than not.


----------



## charlie'smom37 (Feb 18, 2017)

I went thru this with my Maddie and we worked really hard to get thru before bringing the puppy home and it’s still a process. The routine still to this day is to calmly leave the house and not to make a big production about it just leave, no goodbye or see you later. (Making sure they are tired helps and doesn’t hurt but didn’t work for Maddie we could do a 4mile jog and she would still be upset when I left). Also when I get home I have to ignore for 5 mins at least no greeting no production just walk in and go about getting dinner and letting the puppy out. Once she is calm she gets loving and petted but never while she is anxious or excited. 

It’s been working well. Good luck it’s hard to break and it’s difficult to see them so stressed I have a puppy cam so I know she is upset but if I stick to the routine she lies down and goes to sleep.

It also helps to give a frozen stuffed kong but my girl wouldn’t touch it it would still be full when I came home but you should try it. Charlie associates food with me leaving runs in his crate and waits for his treats doesn’t have any separation anxiety thank goodness.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Exercised, fed and toiletted and a businesslike farewell of “watch the house.” Your poodle knows by the clothes and shoes you’re wearing that you are leaving. She will soon learn that you always come back. Beware. She has a Swiss watch in her head if you have a regular schedule.


----------

